# Disable swdsvc.exe [Resolved]



## cazua (Dec 12, 2006)

I have just installed Spyware Doctor 5 and "swdsvc.exe" keeps appearing in the processes of Windows Task Manager, despite ending its process and process tree. It made my system lag a lot! Is there any way I can disable it forever?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Disable swdsvc.exe*



cazua said:


> I have just installed Spyware Doctor 5 and "swdsvc.exe" keeps appearing in the processes of Windows Task Manager, despite ending its process and process tree. It made my system lag a lot! Is there any way I can disable it forever?


_G'Day cazua,

This *swdsvc.exe* is directly related to "Spyware Doctor 5".

According to the information *here* it looks as though it is a known problem; however, no 'fix' has been produced as yet.

In the meantime, I think that the only way "to disable it forever" would be to completely uninstall the program through the *Add/Remove Programs* in the *Control Panel* of your computer.

My apologies for not having a better solution for you.

Having said this, if you purchased the program, I recommend that you contact the software company concerned and ask them if they have any other solutions for you.

Please post back with your thoughts and if you have any further queries/concerns.

Kind Regards,_


----------



## cazua (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Disable swdsvc.exe*

Yeah, I couldn't help it and I just uninstalled it as I encountered a blue screen stating that a fatal system error had occurred.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Disable swdsvc.exe*

Is your system behaving ok now?


----------



## cazua (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Disable swdsvc.exe*

Yeah, system back to normal speed.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Glad you got it sorted. :4-clap:

It has been a pleasure assisting you.

Regards,


----------



## ssin (Oct 18, 2007)

My computer doesn't blue screen or anything along those lines, I've never really had much of a problem with PC Spyware doctor until recently. Recently when starting up, it takes up a lot of memory, and I get a slow start up time. It drops back down once everything is up and running but its really rather annoying to have to wait a couple minutes for my PC to start. Is there anyway other than uninstalling PC Spyware doctor that I could get start up time back up there. Again when start up is over my PC runs beautifully.


----------

